# POST HOPPERS USEING CCE PUPMS/KITS



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

I WANTED TO SEE HOW MANY OF YOU ARE RUNING CCE PUMPS/KITS BECUSE IM ALL WAS SEEING BAD ASS HOOPER FROM THE MIDWEST RUNING(MOST OF THAM) CCE SO IF YOU HAVE ANY POST THAM THANKS


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

not trying to start shit but.......

if you were born haitian aren't you automatically haitian for life?

oh and here's a link to some cce rides. 

http://hydroguru.tripod.com/lawt40/cfn.htm


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 1 2005, 12:32 PM~3922815
> *not trying to start shit but.......
> 
> if you were born haitian aren't you automatically haitian for life?
> ...


ya man my ex-came up with the name but anywas nice blazer


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

damn any pics or info on hoppers from the MIDWEST useing cce Hydraulics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Oct 1 2005, 10:56 PM~3924970
> *damn any pics or info on hoppers from the MIDWEST useing cce  Hydraulics
> *


PITBULL HYDRAULICS


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 1 2005, 11:32 AM~3922815
> *not trying to start shit but.......
> 
> if you were born haitian aren't you automatically haitian for life?
> ...



Cris Ponders 64 and Cutty are both Pro Hopper cars


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 1 2005, 07:24 PM~3925051
> *Cris Ponders 64 and Cutty are both Pro Hopper cars
> *



bet a lot of cars in that link aren't cce cars.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 1 2005, 10:27 PM~3925066
> *bet a lot of cars in that link aren't cce cars.
> *



4 or 5 are but you are talking about a midwest show....so most will be CCE but over time I think you will be seeing ALOT more Pitbull equipped cars comming from the midwest...It's just going to take alittle time and for people to see the setups Brent is putting out thier....  :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 2 2005, 09:20 AM~3927229
> *4 or 5 are but you are talking about a midwest show....so most will be CCE but over time I think you will be seeing ALOT more Pitbull equipped cars comming from the midwest...It's just going to take alittle time and for people to see the setups Brent is putting out thier....   :biggrin:
> *



yeah i figured that i'd find a couple on hydroguru so i found a page with a few for the guy.

i felt bad for giving him shit about his name so i had to give him something. :cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

juiced

its cool man what type of setup are you runing??


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

i'm runnin a showtime/del toro hydraulics set up.

the crazy thing is i haven't used the pump to it's full potential


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 2 2005, 09:58 PM~3929396
> *i'm runnin a showtime/del toro hydraulics set up.
> 
> the crazy thing is i haven't used the pump to it's full potential
> *


its a s10 blazer or just a s10 pickup post any pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 2 2005, 09:58 PM~3929396
> *
> 
> the crazy thing is i haven't used the pump to it's full potential
> *


how do you tell a pumps full potential?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 4 2005, 11:14 PM~3943567
> *how do you tell a pumps full potential?
> *



lol when they break it when is performing it's best I guess... LoL :dunno:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 4 2005, 07:14 PM~3943567
> *how do you tell a pumps full potential?
> *


no air in the tank


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

but what is it FULL potential?i would like to know the secret so i can interview each pump before my next purchase.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 4 2005, 07:50 PM~3943911
> *but what is it FULL potential?i would like to know the secret so i can interview each pump before my next purchase.
> *



the toro pumps were designed to add extra pressure to a setup much like the piston pumps were designed to do as well.

hopping without that added pressure is not hopping to full potential...

make sense now?


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

CCE Equipment:


[attachmentid=299875]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

mine


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Oct 5 2005, 08:44 AM~3945314
> *CCE Equipment:
> [attachmentid=299875]
> *


 :biggrin: that bitch is fuckin badass man


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 5 2005, 01:53 PM~3946665
> *mine
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: fuckin clean man !!!!!!!!!what size pump head you running to the front if you dont mind me asking


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks keep tham comeing :biggrin: :biggrin: dailys,hoppers,street hoppers,fully show car what ever you got thats CCE Equipment :biggrin:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

CCE # 1


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

another


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

cce equipped :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 5 2005, 09:53 AM~3946665
> *mine
> *


how many of these batts have lead.


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 10 2005, 07:47 PM~3977189
> *cce equipped :biggrin:
> *


 damn man thats a badass hopper :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

damn wtf I know theres more people out there thats cce equipped stop acting like you dont like cce.........becuse theres alot of hoppers that's cce equipped but thanks to every one that posted there pics :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We took the world champ cup in street dance using CCE pumps 10 batt and 4 regular dumps also winnin the daily double @ las vegas. Didnt break a damn thang .


******** video**************** 

http://www.1usamotorsports.com/hurricane.wmv


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Oct 10 2005, 07:24 PM~3977925
> *damn man thats a badass hopper  :biggrin:
> *


its only a single pump with 8 batts on cut coils


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 11 2005, 12:59 PM~3980830
> *We took the world champ cup  in street dance using CCE pumps 10 batt and 4 regular dumps also winnin the daily double @ las vegas. Didnt break a damn thang .
> *


are you useing Super Stroker Cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

Locogoat standing at a height above 167" all CCE equipped 4 pumps 12 batteries


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 11 2005, 06:06 PM~3983460
> *Locogoat standing at a height above 167" all CCE equipped 4 pumps 12 batteries
> *


WE SHALL SEE IN ODESSA THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE IN DA HOUSE PROHOPPER SIMPLY THA BEST


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

waz up


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

locogoat


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 11 2005, 04:11 PM~3983491
> *WE SHALL SEE IN ODESSA THE TEXAS GIANT WILL BE IN DA HOUSE PROHOPPER SIMPLY THA BEST
> *


ALREADY LETS PUT A CLEAR PIC WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE NAME PROHOPPER NOT ALL BLURY LIKE SOMEONE ELSE PIC IN THIS TOPIC WHERE YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE NAME cce ON THERE CAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
PROHOPPER# 1


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 12 2005, 05:35 PM~3986505
> *ALREADY LETS PUT A CLEAR PIC WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE NAME PROHOPPER NOT ALL BLURY LIKE SOMEONE ELSE PIC IN THE TOPIC WHERE YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE NAME cce ON THERE CAR!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PROHOPPER# 1
> *


wheres the drive shaft ? j/k...heheheheheeheheee :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 12 2005, 08:09 AM~3986641
> *wheres the drive shaft ? j/k...heheheheheeheheee :biggrin:
> *


it's a RADICAL HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its all good! :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 12 2005, 08:35 AM~3986505
> *ALREADY LETS PUT A CLEAR PIC WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE NAME PROHOPPER NOT ALL BLURY LIKE SOMEONE ELSE PIC IN THIS TOPIC WHERE YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE NAME cce ON THERE CAR!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PROHOPPER# 1
> *


Are you hating because the picture is blury or because they hop higher than you? Just checking.....you can let me know.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 14 2005, 06:14 PM~4002527
> *Are you hating because the picture is blury or because they hop higher than you? Just checking.....you can let me know.
> *


THERE AINT NO HATING HERE DOG THEY CALLED ME OUT AND NEVER SHOWED BUT LET IT BE KNOWN COME NOV 20TH IN ODESSA TEJANO SUPERCARSHOW WE WILL BE THERE IN THERE BACKYARD AND IT WILL BE TIME TO PULL UP OR SHUT UP IN THE TEXAS DEATH MATCH NO HATING JUST COMPETITION AND AS FAR AS THE HOPPING HIGHER ? LAST TIME I CHECKED THE TEXAS GIANT IS THE OFFICIAL TEXAS RADICAL CHAMPION. B


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 12 2005, 08:35 AM~3986505
> *ALREADY LETS PUT A CLEAR PIC WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE NAME PROHOPPER NOT ALL BLURY LIKE SOMEONE ELSE PIC IN THIS TOPIC WHERE YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE NAME cce ON THERE CAR!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PROHOPPER# 1
> *


Representing Simply the Best to Da Fullest


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 12 2005, 11:35 AM~3986505
> *ALREADY LETS PUT A CLEAR PIC WHERE YOU CAN SEE THE NAME PROHOPPER NOT ALL BLURY LIKE SOMEONE ELSE PIC IN THIS TOPIC WHERE YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE NAME cce ON THERE CAR!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PROHOPPER# 1
> *


how many batteries you pushing???


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 11 2005, 04:06 PM~3983460
> *Locogoat standing at a height above 167" all CCE equipped 4 pumps 12 batteries
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: MAN THAT SHIT IS NOTHING BUT WEIGHT.


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

it not a;ll weight
i need some help posting a new pic of locogoat


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 15 2005, 12:58 PM~4006431
> *it not a;ll weight
> i need some help posting a new pic of locogoat
> *


i know last year in lubbock it only hopped like 4 times then yall lifted the back up all the way and it stood up but it didnt really hop its kinda like the hopper from reds el matador


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

locogoat has changed alot from lubbock


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

this is it now


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 14 2005, 04:14 PM~4002527
> *Are you hating because the picture is blury or because they hop higher than you? Just checking.....you can let me know.
> *



no hating here! :thumbsdown: i see a clear pic still NO CCE on it so no hating. i will let you know that it didnt hop higger! Can you see CCE on the car JUST CHECKING>?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

heres a little dictionary for you guys ..... hop = to move by quick springy leaps...... stick = to be unable to proceed or move freely ,,,, stuck = past tense of stick ........ no hate intended in this post , just like to see people KEEP IT REAL , doesnt take alot of talent to build a stuck car , sorry its not very impressive ! now if it had a drive shaft and didnt get stuck at those inches , that would be very impressive ..... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 18 2005, 07:29 AM~4021651
> *heres a little dictionary for you guys ..... hop = to move by quick springy leaps...... stick = to be unable to proceed or move freely ,,,, stuck = past tense of stick ........ no hate intended in this post , just like to see people KEEP IT REAL ,  doesnt take alot  of talent to build a stuck car , sorry its not very impressive ! now if it had a drive shaft and didnt get stuck at those inches , that would be very impressive .....  :biggrin:
> *


Stuck Cars Are Cool.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 18 2005, 05:29 AM~4021651
> *heres a little dictionary for you guys ..... hop = to move by quick springy leaps...... stick = to be unable to proceed or move freely ,,,, stuck = past tense of stick ........ no hate intended in this post , just like to see people KEEP IT REAL ,  doesnt take alot  of talent to build a stuck car , sorry its not very impressive ! now if it had a drive shaft and didnt get stuck at those inches , that would be very impressive .....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 18 2005, 09:31 AM~4021657
> *Stuck Cars Are Cool.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



as long as they are jeeps and there is mud around....lol


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:uh: :uh: Can you say WEIGHT 


> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 15 2005, 11:58 AM~4006431
> *it not a;ll weight
> i need some help posting a new pic of locogoat
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

come on now there more rides with cce setup dont hold tham keep this topic going :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=319132]


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

93 INCHES MY ASS STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U NEED TO STAY OFF THE STERIODS U STUPID FUCK


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

THE DRUGS R FUCKING WITH YOUR BALLS AND YOUR BRAINS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2005, 09:31 PM~4035700
> *93 INCHES MY ASS STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  U NEED TO STAY OFF THE STERIODS U STUPID FUCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

CC WHO????? :barf:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

HERE IS MY CAR LAST YEAR AT CARL CASPER CCE BLOCK 

* 108"* SCINCE WE ARE JUST MAKING SHIT UP?


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 21 2005, 02:37 PM~4046043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man your m.c. is tight you most be runing more than 8 batteries


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 21 2005, 01:37 PM~4046043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie did you get it working? can't wait to see it up in the air


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 21 2005, 01:42 PM~4046092
> *Hey homie did you get it working? can't wait to see it up in the air
> *


no RIP to the Monte.........he has crossed over to Big Bodies :0 ...I think I finally broke him down, and out of a g body mind state..... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Oct 21 2005, 01:41 PM~4046082
> *damn man your m.c. is tight you most be runing more than 8 batteries
> *



Naw it was a single pump, and if I remember right 8 battery's....we built that car in a week...the week of carl casper.......and it never hopped again, that car would have done alot more with more time


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

the frame is now in the making for the godfathers next hopper.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

If you get your set-up from cce make sure they tell u how to weight the car properly other wise u won't get any inches. :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

HERE'S MINE IT'S RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX AND AND NOTHING SPECIAL JUST A COMP. KIT WITH 6BATTS. AND #9 PUMP HEADS AND 2.5 TON SPRINGS HITS 28"ON 13"WHEELS MIGHT HIT MORE IF I CHARGED THE BATTS.


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Oct 22 2005, 11:19 PM~4053287
> *HERE'S MINE IT'S RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX AND AND NOTHING SPECIAL JUST A COMP. KIT WITH 6BATTS. AND #9 PUMP HEADS AND 2.5 TON SPRINGS HITS 28"ON 13"WHEELS MIGHT HIT MORE IF I CHARGED THE BATTS.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2005, 10:34 PM~4035722
> *THE DRUGS R FUCKING WITH YOUR BALLS AND YOUR BRAINS
> *


Aw!!!........Another hater thats mad cause he never beat me.....but don't hate you'll get another chance to get a ass whoopin! You're sorry ass dancer still ain't shit after 5 years. I be back next year sweetie......so pucker up and don't forget the vasiline honey. Althought you could go back into hiding talk shit on the net. I don't rember you saying shit to me in Vegas.....Thank god for you, you can talk shit on the internet though..........right bitch!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

NOW PATTY PATTY. CALM DOWN EASY ON THE STEROIDS!!!!! U WENT IN TO HIDING WHEN U SAW A REAL RADICAL DANCER. SO DONT BLAME ME FOR BEING A COWARD.LOOK IF U WANT TO COME OUT AND PLAY I GIVE U PERMISION ,GO AHEAD BUT DONT SICK YOUR WIFE ON US WHEN WE BEAT YOUR ASS. OK SON? I HOPE U DO MORE THEN JUST PANCAKE CROOKED WITH THAT BATTLE WAGON OF YOURS. OOOO!! THATS RIGHT IT JUST CAME BACK FROM IRAQ. PS.. I DONT MIND HELPING OUT THE LITTLE PEOPLE IF U NEED MY ADVISE CALL ILL HELP U GET ATLEAST SECOND. LITTLE HO..


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

was up patty patty


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 24 2005, 10:35 AM~4060800
> *NOW PATTY PATTY. CALM DOWN EASY ON THE STEROIDS!!!!! U WENT IN TO HIDING WHEN U SAW A REAL RADICAL DANCER. SO DONT BLAME ME FOR BEING A COWARD.LOOK IF U WANT TO COME OUT AND PLAY I GIVE U PERMISION ,GO AHEAD BUT DONT SICK YOUR WIFE ON US WHEN WE BEAT YOUR ASS. OK SON? I HOPE U DO MORE THEN JUST PANCAKE CROOKED WITH THAT BATTLE WAGON OF YOURS. OOOO!! THATS RIGHT IT JUST CAME BACK FROM IRAQ.  PS.. I DONT MIND HELPING OUT THE LITTLE PEOPLE IF U NEED MY ADVISE CALL ILL HELP U GET ATLEAST SECOND.      LITTLE HO..
> *


Second dip shit I think you got Third in Vegas......Oh you ment you would help get one place ahead of you instead of two by getting you help.......sorry not trying to go in reverse!!! Damn scared of my 5ft wife too.........its OK honey you should have stayed in Iraq!!!!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

atleast i can talk all my own shit your probly pats wife now!! i still beat u on the switches . i didnt even care if i won but i will from now on loser


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 24 2005, 08:35 PM~4064432
> *atleast i can talk all my own shit your probly pats wife now!! i still beat u on the switches . i didnt even care if i won but i will from now on loser
> *


Loser I went 3 years without ever losing that was over 60 shows! I got tired of winning over and over again. There was no one left to beat. But now I will come out of retirement and whoop your ass with the same vehicle with less pumps in it than before and show you how sorry you truck really is, but you already know that. So, we will see who the real loser is......fool!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn you guys are harse


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

has any one of u ever used the projacker kit's?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Dec 3 2005, 05:13 PM~4329717
> *has any one of u ever used the projacker kit's?
> *


Nope. Why would anyone put that shit or CaCaE in there car?


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Dec 4 2005, 01:33 AM~4331692
> *Nope.  Why would anyone put that shit or CaCaE in there car?
> *


 :biggrin: becuse they can


----------



## pistonpumpcutty (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Dec 4 2005, 10:07 AM~4333244
> *:biggrin: becuse they can
> *


They would hit MAD inches!!!LOL


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuck haters, i have no problems with cce so i cant say nething bad about the product


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Dec 24 2005, 12:51 AM~4471266
> *fuck haters, i have no problems with cce so i cant say nething bad about the product
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

MY 91 S-10 WITH SINGLE CCE 1/2 INCH PORT TO THE FRONT, ON #9 PUMP HEAD,
WITH 8 BATTERIES. BUMPERS, WITH A V6 INIT.

[attachmentid=397177]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Dec 24 2005, 02:24 PM~4474362
> *MY 91 S-10 WITH SINGLE CCE 1/2 INCH PORT TO THE FRONT, ON #9 PUMP HEAD,
> WITH 8 BATTERIES. BUMPERS, WITH A V6 INIT.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ANY NEW PICS GUYS????


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS STILL LIKE YOUR CCE KITS?BECUASE PPL SAY THERE KIT'S SUCK'S!!!I WAS THINKING ONCE I GET MY RIDE ILL GO WITH THE PROHOPPER 2 PUMP COMP KIT!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 23 2006, 04:08 PM~4688405
> *HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS STILL LIKE YOUR CCE KITS?BECUASE PPL SAY THERE KIT'S SUCK'S!!!I WAS THINKING ONCE I GET MY RIDE ILL GO WITH THE PROHOPPER 2 PUMP COMP KIT!!!
> *


go with the cce fat boys


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 23 2006, 07:38 PM~4689980
> *go with the cce fat boys
> *


WHICH KIT ARE YOU RUNNING HOMIE


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

go with the cce fuerte pumps


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i ran 2 CCE's to the front and 2 hi jackers to the back last year but this year ima run the 2 hijackers to the front and the 2 hijackers to the back, i got a clip of me gas hoppin with those 2 CCE's at 72 volts...

THese care clips of me hoppin with my CCE pumps


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are a couple more clips the picture is kinda crappy on all of em..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I never had any problems with the CCE fatboy pumps, lasted me a long time!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 24 2006, 07:37 PM~4697398
> *I never had any problems with the CCE fatboy pumps, lasted me a long time!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

FUCK THAM HATERS POST THAM CCE SETUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

you know why i still have cce pumps in my cars because the stuff works,and because everybody hates the stuff.if people started winning hoppin comps using cce everybody and there mother wuold start buying the stuff again.just like reds.they were the shit back in the day and then they feel off for years.now all the truucha hoppers r runnin the shit because they get the stuff for free probably.now people want that stuff again.its all the same stuff just a different name stamped in the block.but i will say this CCE SPRINGS AND CYLINDERS SUCK MAJOR ASS


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 21 2006, 07:41 AM~4887591
> *FUCK THAM HATERS POST THAM CCE SETUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


f cce and brian


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 23 2006, 05:08 PM~4688405
> *HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS STILL LIKE YOUR CCE KITS?BECUASE PPL SAY THERE KIT'S SUCK'S!!!I WAS THINKING ONCE I GET MY RIDE ILL GO WITH THE PROHOPPER 2 PUMP COMP KIT!!!
> *


pro hopper :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 20 2006, 01:03 PM~4887713
> *you know why i still have cce pumps in my cars because the stuff works,and because everybody hates the stuff.if people started winning hoppin comps using cce everybody and there mother wuold start buying the stuff again.just like reds.they were the shit back in the day and then they feel off for years.now all the truucha hoppers r runnin the shit because they get the stuff for free probably.now people want that stuff again.its all the same stuff just a different name stamped in the block.but i will say this CCE SPRINGS AND CYLINDERS SUCK MAJOR ASS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S THE ONLY BAD THING ABOUT THAM ARE THERE CYLINDERS BUT ILL JUST GET SOME PROHOPPER BUT SHIT THERS LOTS OF PEOPLE USEING THER KIT'S THEY JUST DON'T PPL TO KNOW HOMIE!!!!!BUT IT'S ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Feb 20 2006, 02:59 PM~4888270
> *f cce and brian
> *


  YUP ILL HAVE THE LAST LAFF


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*FOR ALL THE CCE HATERS OUT THERE THINK WHAT EVER YOU WANT AND SAY ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT BUT IM STILL GONNA RIDE WITH CCE*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 20 2006, 09:27 PM~4889400
> *FOR ALL THE CCE HATERS OUT THERE THINK WHAT EVER YOU WANT AND SAY ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT BUT IM STILL GONNA RIDE WITH CCE
> *


good luck to you ..hope you know how to work on the shit your self 
:thumbsup: or it is gonna coast ya plenty in repairs.


and maybe it isn't cce HATERS it is just cce REALIST it isn't hatin if the shit is the truth right?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NAH HOMIE IT ANT THAT I CANT TAKE THE TRUTH IM JUST SICK OF EVERYBODY TALKING SHIT ABOUT THAM ...I MEAN EVERY BODY SAY'S THER CYLINDERS SUCK BUT LOOK AT THERE PUMPS LOTS OF PPL RUNING THERE COMP & FATBOY KIT'S AN THEY THERE SHIT IS FUCKIN GOOD


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 20 2006, 07:23 PM~4889759
> *good luck to you ..hope you know how to work on the shit your self
> :thumbsup: or it is gonna coast ya plenty in repairs.
> *


OH YA THANKS.....I ANT GOING TO SEAT HERE IN ACT LIKE I KNOW HOW TO DO EVERYTHING BUT I HAVE LEARD LOT'S OF SHIT FROM THIS SITE BUT YA ILL BE GETING LOTS OF HELP THANKS TO KENNY(OWNER OF BNC)BUT YA IF MY SHIT FUCKS UP ILL JUST HAVE TO GET MY HANDS DIRTY...WE ALL HAVE TO GET ARE HANDS DIRTY HERE IN THERE.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

KENNYS HOPPER....I FORGOT WHAT HYDRO COMPANY HE'S USEING BUT HIT SHIT IS CLEAN


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

I dont hate on cce i was sponsered by them. Then pro hopper picked me up and its curtans from there.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ILL POST MORE PICS LATER


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Pro Hopper.......................


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 20 2006, 10:34 PM~4889847
> *NAH HOMIE IT ANT THAT I CANT TAKE THE TRUTH IM JUST SICK OF EVERYBODY TALKING SHIT ABOUT THAM ...I MEAN EVERY BODY SAY'S THER CYLINDERS SUCK BUT LOOK AT THERE  PUMPS LOTS OF PPL RUNING THERE COMP & FATBOY KIT'S AN THEY THERE SHIT IS FUCKIN GOOD
> *



it nlooks like you have been studying the JUANDIKTIONARY on here too cause you spell like i don't :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NEXT TIME I WILL SPELL EVERTHING THE RITE WAY JUST FOR YOU HOMIE SO THAT YOU CAN UNDERSTAND ME :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jan 24 2006, 08:37 PM~4697398
> *I never had any problems with the CCE fatboy pumps, lasted me a long time!
> *


That's my next 3 pump set-up!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 20 2006, 09:29 PM~4890741
> *That's my next 3 pump set-up!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 20 2006, 10:32 PM~4890779
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Alot of guys on here PHIMP certain companies,and when you actually deal with them as a shop,you find out what they are like for real.We're starting to sell a fair bit of product now,so we're going to give the business to those who want it.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 20 2006, 01:03 PM~4887713
> *you know why i still have cce pumps in my cars because the stuff works,and because everybody hates the stuff.if people started winning hoppin comps using cce everybody and there mother wuold start buying the stuff again.just like reds.they were the shit back in the day and then they feel off for years.now all the truucha hoppers r runnin the shit because they get the stuff for free probably.now people want that stuff again.its all the same stuff just a different name stamped in the block.but i will say this CCE SPRINGS AND CYLINDERS SUCK MAJOR ASS
> *



hey homie so ur sayin that this


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

is the same as this....  :dunno:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

i dont think so :biggrin:


----------



## want a caprice (Jul 11, 2005)

fuck cce PROHOPPER thats whats up


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 20 2006, 09:23 PM~4889759
> *good luck to you ..hope you know how to work on the shit your self
> :thumbsup: or it is gonna coast ya plenty in repairs.
> and maybe it isn't cce HATERS it is just cce REALIST it isn't hatin if the shit is the truth right?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*CCE SETUP*:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by want a caprice_@Feb 20 2006, 10:54 PM~4891566
> *fuck cce PROHOPPER thats whats up
> *


THANKS FOR STOPING BY :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 21 2006, 12:23 AM~4891289
> *i dont think so :biggrin:
> *


you know what i'm sayin rulow.one block may have a hole or to different.plus my block looks nothing like that. heres my block


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookwhaticando,that is some sick footage,lookin killer.,


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 21 2006, 12:23 AM~4891289
> *i dont think so :biggrin:
> *


Some people will just never get it homie


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 21 2006, 02:22 PM~4895245
> *you know what i'm sayin rulow.one block may have a hole or to different.plus my block looks nothing like that. heres my block
> *


a hole or two :biggrin: 

they say ur 1'' port block is the highest flow

now look down in the port is it 1 ''?

or just where the fitting goes? :biggrin: 

now look at real pump........are they the same.......will they flow the same?


hey but whatever work for u...has long as ur happy....but bottom line 

NOT THE SAME.............*NOT EVEN CLOSE* :0 :0


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 21 2006, 03:54 PM~4895820
> *Some people will just never get it homie
> *


i guess ur right....but whatever works for him......its his car

people will see the light one way or the other :0 :0 :biggrin: 

*When you absolutely got to serve, Everyone on the street, Accept NO Substitute*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

alot of this in 06 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 21 2006, 02:08 PM~4894761
> *CCE SETUP:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice wire loum :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 21 2006, 05:39 PM~4896561
> *a hole or two :biggrin:
> 
> they say ur 1'' port block is the highest flow
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THAM BLOCK'S LOOK FUCKIN NICE....I JUST WANTED TO KNOW ARE THAM FOR YOUR COMP PUMPS ?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 20 2006, 08:00 PM~4890009
> *I dont hate on cce i was sponsered by them. Then pro hopper picked me up and its curtans from there.
> *


NAH HOMIE I NEVER SAID YOU WAS HATEIN ON CCE....PLUS I HEAD NOTHIN BUT GOOD THING ABOUT YOU & I SEEN THE PICS OF YOUR DANCER FROM THE LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 21 2006, 07:39 PM~4896561
> *a hole or two :biggrin:
> 
> they say ur 1'' port block is the highest flow
> ...


those 2 blocks look the same to me.but who cares.i'll still be bangin switches no matter what.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 21 2006, 10:42 PM~4898100
> *nice wire loum :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 21 2006, 08:12 PM~4896824
> *alot of this in 06 :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

im running cce to my rear pumps


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 21 2006, 09:45 PM~4898550
> *those 2 blocks look the same to me.but who cares.i'll still be bangin switches no matter what.
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Feb 22 2006, 11:07 AM~4900945
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I WANT TO BUILD MY RIDE AS A SINGEL PUMP HOPPER WITH A 8 BATTERIE SETUP...IM GOING TO GO WITH *BLACK MAGIC * BECUASE THERE SHIT IS BETTER THAN CCE I JUST WANTED TO KNOW ARE ANY OF YOU GUY'S RUN THERE KIT'S?THANKS


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*THANKS TO ALL YOU GUY'S THAT TALK'ED ME OUT OF BUYING CCE KIT'S PLUS I BEEN LOOKING UP LOT'S OF OTHER TOPICS ON THERE KIT'S/PARTS AN NOW I SEE WHY PEOPLE HATE THAM SO MUCH...THANKS AGAIN HOMIES FOR TELLING ME THERE STUFF SUCK'S* :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

well how all you homies been...yup im back rappin it again for CCE...I take back what I said about tham sucking becuase I have got lots of pm's for people telling me they love there kits they just dident want post in this topic becuase of the haters but anywas I see lots of people runing cce in there buildup...I think if you buy there street kit an you want to hopp it than yes it will suck thats why they have a comp kit..as for there cylinders some people like tham some dont but they way I see it if you never used there parts/kits why hate...after my last posted I had people some one telling me they had there kit for more than 2 years never had anything go bad with his pumps or cylinders but than you have people that say after a week there shit fucked up?I dont give a fuck any more what y'all think for a minte I did and I was like forget cce... but once I get my ride i'll have there 2 pump comp kit in the trunk of my ride.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yup this topic is back in action thanks to me...post tham new pics for your homie..thanks


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i am thankful for my CCE pumps.. the entire 2 pump setup was given to me for my 20th birthday...the pumps themselves have given me no problems.. only the dumps and cylinders...But thats before i learned how to do things right.. Mine are very dependable.. they have never lleft me sitin on the side of the road.. Even tho i am contemplating goin with pitbulls pumps for my next setup i have to say i will still keep my trusty CCE pumps put up for hard times...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

the pic above is a set up im doing for a members hopper,cce is bullshit,poor machine-ing and i noticed seepage coming out of the armature obviously pump seal or they dont know how to operate a fucking torque wrench to 22 -23 foot pounds :angry: 

any way long story short we spent 4 grand on shit from them and couldnt even get a lousy seal from them without a credit card :thumbsdown: 

glad i roll black magic in my ranfla.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks cce :thumbsdown:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cce is a joke thats why i roll STREET LIFE on this car my lincoln was all cce and it was a pain in my ass from day 1


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

man, you should REALLY tee that dump off on the elco setup. the 1 inch check valve cant really breathe right when its restricted by the dump cartridge!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 28 2006, 08:40 PM~5511403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the pump & batterie rack homie!!!!!!! I keep hearing so much bad thing about im think about just get xtremehydraulics 2 pump kit once I get my ride...becuase im hearing that there pumps sucks aslo and not just there cylinders so im just like fuck there stuff plus one I called to get some better info on there kits it's all wayz the same lady.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

here a uk cce powered car so far they have caused no probs running a 72v these are the 1st set ive used n they seem ok ,but for me its BLACK MAGIC all the way 








single pump street 6 batts unibody


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 28 2006, 10:15 PM~5511658
> *man, you should REALLY tee that dump off on the elco setup. the 1 inch check valve cant really breathe right when its restricted by the dump cartridge!!
> *


man i aint gonna lie i dont know how to plumb it that way,can you post a pic ! ?? ill re do it before this weekends hop!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 28 2006, 11:08 PM~5511975
> *I like the pump & batterie rack homie!!!!!!! I keep hearing so much bad thing about im think about just get xtremehydraulics 2 pump kit once I get my ride...becuase im hearing that there pumps sucks aslo and not just there cylinders so im just like fuck there stuff plus one I called to get some better info on there kits it's all wayz the same lady.
> *



ya probably erica is you get on the phone all the time,she's cool isnt her fault she works for junk dealers


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ya she's vary nice but as for what company IM going with I dont know Im just going to see what I get first as a project


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

lets hopp people


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 20 2006, 08:00 PM~4890000
> *KENNYS HOPPER....I FORGOT WHAT HYDRO COMPANY HE'S USEING BUT HIT SHIT IS CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


showtime


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

my 85 towncar.. Hits 16 inches @ 36 volts on 1 CCE street pump.. But the pressure releif valve has been removed and plugged.. It gets higher hopping still than gas hopping.. 

Hoppin in my Linclon Towncar

Trying to gas hop in my 85 towncar


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 28 2006, 05:48 PM~5511473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn whats with the big ass backing plate?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

made this today..2 pumps 6 batterys,, CCE street kit

My Towncar @ 72 volts


----------

